# Το "να" σε δευτερεύουσες προτάσεις



## fifini (Dec 29, 2018)

Χρόνια πολλά σε όλους σας. Μια πρόταση που ξεκινάει με το "να" , υπάρχει περίπτωση να έχει έναν απλό συμπληρωματικό ρόλο, όταν συνοδεύει μια δευτερεύουσα πρόταση. Γίνεται να έχει συμπληρωματικό ρόλο όταν συνοδεύει μια κύρια πρόταση; (συνήθως νομίζω έχει ρόλο βουλητικό ή τελικό)
1) π.χ. Όταν άρχισε να διαβάζει ο Κώστας, είχε ήδη νυχτώσει.
Εδώ η πρόταση "να διαβάζει" ενώνεται με τη χρονική, ώστε όλο μαζί να θεωρείται μια χρονική πρόταση (όταν άρχισε να βραδιάζει). Σωστά;
2) Για να είναι βουλητική ή τελική μια πρόταση πρέπει να συνοδεύει μια κύρια πρόταση. Ισχύει;
Ευχαριστώ όλους για τον χρόνο σας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 29, 2018)

Για τις βουλητικές και τις τελικές προτάσεις θα βρεις αρκετές πληροφορίες εδώ:

http://pilavakis.net/new_page_37.htm
http://www.pilavakis.net/new_page_324.htm

Δεν καταλαβαίνω ωστόσο τι σχέση μπορεί να έχει το αν το ρήμα από το οποίο εξαρτάται η βουλητική ή η τελική πρόταση είναι σε κύρια ή σε δευτερεύουσα πρόταση.
Δηλαδή, δεν υπάρχει διαφορά ανάμεσα στο:
Θέλω να έρθεις.
και το 
Αποφάσισε πότε θέλεις να έρθω.


----------



## fifini (Dec 30, 2018)

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ. πώς θα ξεχωρίζω τον συμπληρωματικό ρόλο του να; δηλαδή η πρόταση : όταν άρχισε να διαβάζει ο Κώστας ..... θεωρείται όλη ως μια χρονική ; Πώς θα την αναλύσω συντακτικά;


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2018)

Καλημέρα. Ναι, βεβαίως, ολόκληρη η πρότασή σου είναι χρονική. Το κομμάτι «να διαβάζει» ή το «να έρθεις» στα δικά μου παραδείγματα είναι εξαρτημένες προτάσεις που λειτουργούν σαν αντικείμενα των ρημάτων _άρχισε_ και _θέλω_.


----------



## fifini (Dec 30, 2018)

Στα δικά σου παραδείγματα όντως είναι αντικείμενα και βουλητικές. βέβαια και στο δικό μου είναι αντικείμενο η πρόταση. δεν υπάρχει κάποιος κανόνας που να ξεχωρίζεις τον συμπληρωματικό ρόλο του να; μπορείς να μου δώσεις σε παρακαλώ ένα παράδειγμα που να ξεκινάει με μια χρονική πρόταση και η πρόταση με το "να" να μην είναι συμπληρωματική; σε ευχαριστώ πολύ


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2018)

Όταν θα 'ρθεις, να φέρεις και τα ταπεράκια μου.


----------



## fifini (Apr 6, 2020)

Καλησπέρα στην παρέα. Έστειλα χθες στον Μπαμπινιώτη email (έχω πολύ ελεύθερο χρόνο, ναι) και του είπα να μου αποσαφηνίσει λίγο για το βουλητικό να και τον συμπληρωματικό του ρόλο. Σας παραθέτω την απάντησή του.

*"Ο όρος «βουλητική πρόταση» είναι παλαιότερος. Σε όλες τις περιπτώσεις που πρόταση εισαγόμενη με το να αποτελεί αντικείμενο ρήματος η πρόταση χαρακτηρίζεται ως συμπληρωματική/ συμπλήρωμα τού ρήματος.

Περισσότερα στη «Σύγχρονη Σχολική Γραμματική» μου (2017, σελ. 111) « Προτασιακά αντικείμενα (+ να – ότι / πως – αν – μήπως), όπου εξηγώ και τη λειτουργία και την ονομασία των συμπληρωματικών προτάσεων. *​


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2020)

Ωραία. Παρατηρώ ευθυγράμμιση με την αγγλική γραμματική και τα object clauses.

http://www.icaltefl.com/object-clauses‏‎-in-english-grammar

Θα μπορούσα να αντιγράψω τη μία σελίδα και κάτι της γραμματικής, αλλά βρίσκω ότι το ίδιο ακριβώς περιεχόμενο υπάρχει και εδώ:

https://www.babiniotis.gr/dimosieum...63-protasiaka-antikeimena-na-oti-pos-an-mipos


----------



## fifini (Mar 7, 2021)

Καλησπέρα σας. Επανέρχομαι λιγο στον συμπληρωματικό ρόλο του "να" .
Όταν συμπληρώνει μια χρονική πρόταση έχουμε π.χ. Όταν αποφάσισε να ξεκουραστεί , χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο.
Εδώ έχουμε μια χρονική με 2 ρήματα ή μια χρονική και μια βουλητική ; 

Στην περίοδο όμως : "Αποφάσισε να ξεκουραστεί" λέμε ότι έχουμε 2 διαφορετικές προτάσεις.
Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χρόνο σας. Το ελληνικό συντακτικό είναι πονοκέφαλος.


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Στο τμήμα της περιόδου «όταν αποφάσισε να ξεκουραστεί» θα πούμε ότι έχουμε δύο προτάσεις αφού έχουμε δύο ρήματα: τη χρονική «όταν αποφάσισε» και το αντικείμενο τού «αποφάσισε», τη βουλητική πρόταση «να ξεκουραστεί».
Για τις βουλητικές βρήκα μπόλικο υλικό εδώ:





Ονοματικές Βουλητικές Προτάσεις


Εκπαιδευτικό περιεχόμενο σημειώσεις μαθημάτων γυμνασίου λυκείου




users.sch.gr


----------



## fifini (Mar 7, 2021)

Τέλεια, ευχαριστώ. Άρα , η κύρια πρόταση" χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο" συνδέεται με την χρονική ,κυρίως , αλλά και με τη βουλητική επειδή έχει συμπληρωματικό ρόλο στη χρονική. Σκέφτομαι σωστά;


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Όχι. Η κύρια συνδέεται με τη δευτερεύουσα και όχι με στοιχεία της δευτερεύουσας.


----------



## fifini (Mar 7, 2021)

Παρόλο που η περίοδος " χτύπησε το τηλέφωνο, όταν αποφάσισε" δε βγάζει ολοκληρωμένο νόημα χωρίς τη βουλητική μαζί;
Η κύρια σίγουρα νοηματικά δε συνδέεται με τη βουλητική. 
Θεωρούσα πως η χρονική παίρνει μαζί της τη βουλητική , αφού χωρίς αυτή δεν έχει ολοκληρωμένο νόημα


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Μα ναι, η δευτερεύουσα πρόταση είναι ολόκληρο το «Όταν αποφάσισε να ξεκουραστεί». Η βουλητική πρόταση είναι αντικείμενο του _αποφάσισε_ και η δευτερεύουσα πρόταση αποτελείται από χρονική και βουλητική.


----------



## fifini (Mar 7, 2021)

Δηλαδή εδώ έχουμε μια Υποτακτική σύνδεση ή έχουμε Κύρια-Χρονική και Χρονική- Βουλητική , δηλαδή 2 υποτακτικές;
Συγγνώμη που επιμένω!!!


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Το δεύτερο. Αφού έχουμε τρία ρήματα και τρεις προτάσεις, το _αποφάσισε_ ακουμπά στο _χτύπησε_ και το _να ξεκουραστεί_ ακουμπά στο _αποφάσισε_.


----------

